# [solved]! Getting wicd to work with wireless

## pottzie

I tried to get wicd working a few weeks ago, but the thread sorta ran out of steam. I have wicd installed, and can modprobe the driver for my wireless, but wicd shows "no wireless networks found," even though iwconfig shows :

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  

          Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:offLast edited by pottzie on Thu Apr 14, 2011 2:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

```
emerge pciutils wgetpaste

lspci -k | wgetpaste

ifconfig | wgetpaste

ifconfig -a | wgetpaste

iwlist scan | wgetpaste

ls -l /lib/firmware | wgetpaste

lsmod | wgetpaste

awk '/CONFIG_WIRELESS/,/CONFIG_WIMAX/' /usr/src/linux/.config | wgetpaste

awk '/CONFIG_WLAN=y/,/Enable WiMAX/' /usr/src/linux/.config | wgetpaste

ls -l /etc/init.d/net* | wgetpaste

wgetpaste /etc/conf.d/net

wgetpaste /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

wgetpaste /etc/rc.conf

wgetpaste /etc/conf.d/rc

```

post url's returned. What happens in response to 

```
wicd-client
```

----------

## pottzie

I took the liberty of opening a pastebin and copying everything to two different pastebin pages. The first shows output down to the two 'awk' commands.

http://pastebin.com/mGXjyzVU

 The second shows the results of trying to get the files using nano.  /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf showed an empty file.

http://pastebin.com/bTh1KHnk

 I should ad that all of this was done while the computer was connected by ehternet cable.

----------

## DONAHUE

```
emerge usbutils

lsusb
```

post the line that identifies the wireless dongle

```
ifconfig wlan0 up

iwlist scan
```

post results

----------

## pottzie

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 050d:7050 Belkin Components F5D7050 Wireless G Adapter v1000/v2000 [Intersil ISL3887]

localhost pottzie # ifconfig wlan0 up 

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

localhost pottzie # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

----------

## DONAHUE

probably you've heard this before, but the kernel is not loading a driver and/or firmware that is correct for the chipset in the dongle.

It looks like you have it built, but let's try: Edit menuconfig to: *Quote:*   

> [*] Networking support  --->
> 
> -*-   Wireless  ---> 
> 
> --- Wireless
> ...

 mount /boot partition if appropriate, recompile and recopy the kernel. Then

```
emerge --unmerge wicd

wget -O /lib/firmware/isl3887usb http://daemonizer.de/prism54/prism54-fw/fw-usb/2.13.25.0.lm87.arm

modprobe -r p54usb ; modprobe p54usb

ifconfig wlan0 up

iwlist scan
```

any change? 

If it does not up and/or scan:

changing RC_VERBOSE="no" to RC_VERBOSE="yes" in /etc/conf.d/rc will provide more feedback when starting/stopping interfaces.

```
dmesg | tail -500 | wgetpaste
```

and post the url

----------

## pottzie

No change as far as iwlist scan and iwlan0 up.

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/368839/

----------

## DONAHUE

dmesg says firmware problem:

```
emerge prism54-firmware

modprobe -r p54usb ; modprobe p54usb 

ifconfig wlan0 up 

iwlist scan
```

any change?

----------

## cach0rr0

i think part of the issue here may be that there are two drivers in the kernel which support his card, and he has both of them enabled in the kernel

namely, these two:

```

p54/p54usb.c:   {USB_DEVICE(0x050d, 0x7050)},   /* Belkin F5D7050 ver 1000 */

rt2x00/rt2500usb.c:     { USB_DEVICE(0x050d, 0x7050), USB_DEVICE_DATA(&rt2500usb_ops) },

```

Confirmed the same on:

http://wiki.debian.org/rt2500usb

http://wiki.debian.org/prism54

----------

## DONAHUE

the point of my Sat Apr 09, 2011 11:04 pm was to go straight p54usb isl3887usb. Based on lsusb result: Bus 001 Device 005: ID 050d:7050 Belkin Components F5D7050 Wireless G Adapter v1000/v2000 [Intersil ISL3887] 

lets try, tediously so as to see each event: 

```
modprobe -r rt2500usb

modprobe -r rt73usb

modprobe -r rt2x00usb

modprobe -r rt2x00lib

modprobe -r p54common

modprobe -r p54usb  

modprobe p54common

modprobe p54usb 

reboot
```

When back up:

```
ifconfig

ifconfig wlan0 up

iwlist scan
```

Any change?

as the ep1out timeout that seems to be blocking firmware loading is a usb function please check that menuconfig has  *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers --->
> 
> [*]    USB support 
> 
> <M>   Enable Wireless USB extensions (EXPERIMENTAL)
> ...

 If not add, recompile, etc

----------

## pottzie

Went with recompiling the kernel as the first step. After rebooting:

localhost pottzie # modprobe -r rt2500usb 

FATAL: Module rt2500usb not found.

localhost pottzie # modprobe -r rt73usb

FATAL: Module rt73usb not found.

localhost pottzie # modprobe -r rt2x00usb 

FATAL: Module rt2x00usb not found.

localhost pottzie # modprobe -r rt2x00lib 

FATAL: Module rt2x00lib not found.

localhost pottzie # modprobe -r p54common 

FATAL: Module p54common is in use.

localhost pottzie # modprobe -r p54usb  

localhost pottzie # modprobe p54common 

localhost pottzie # modprobe p54usb 

 Going for a reboot and see what else shows up.

 Nope, no change. Again, all this was run while connected with the cable.

localhost pottzie # ifconfig 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:09:79:ab:28  

          inet addr:10.10.10.110  Bcast:10.10.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::211:9ff:fe79:ab28/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1265 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1169 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1258377 (1.2 MiB)  TX bytes:177373 (173.2 KiB)

          Interrupt:22 Base address:0x8000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:400 (400.0 B)  TX bytes:400 (400.0 B)

localhost pottzie # ifconfig wlan0 up 

wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device

localhost pottzie # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

----------

## DONAHUE

FRrom the dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> usbcore: deregistering interface driver p54usb
> 
> [  184.468801] cfg80211: module is already loaded
> 
> [  184.487680] mac80211: module is already loaded
> ...

 Can't load the firmware. 

 Trying to make sense of this pageas to what the best and current firmware might be. The ebuild for prism54-firmware includes the line 'http://daemonizer.de/prism54/prism54-fw/fw-usb/2.13.24.0.lm87.arm' which I am guessing is a newer softmac driver for your chip.

emerge prism54-software should have created /lib/firmware/isl3890, it did for me. 

try: 

```
mv /lib/firmware/isl3887usb /lib/firmware/isl3887usb.bak

mv /lib/firmware/isl3890 /lib/firmware/isl3887usb

modprobe -r p54usb

modprobe p54usb

ifconfig

ifconfig up wlan0

iwlist scan

```

next try:

----------

## pottzie

Nope. Stubborn as a mule. 

localhost pottzie # mv /lib/firmware/isl3887usb /lib/firmware/isl3887usb.bak 

localhost pottzie # mv /lib/firmware/isl3890 /lib/firmware/isl3887usb 

localhost pottzie # modprobe -r p54usb 

localhost pottzie # modprobe p54usb 

localhost pottzie # ifconfig 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:09:79:ab:28  

          inet addr:10.10.10.110  Bcast:10.10.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::211:9ff:fe79:ab28/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:109704 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:81118 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:152980871 (145.8 MiB)  TX bytes:7385483 (7.0 MiB)

          Interrupt:22 Base address:0x8000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:400 (400.0 B)  TX bytes:400 (400.0 B)

localhost pottzie # ifconfig up wlan0 

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

up: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device

localhost pottzie # iwlist scan 

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

----------

## DONAHUE

Next try: a newer, .25 vice .24, firmware individually for your (nominally) chipset. 

```
wget -O /lib/firmware/isl3887usb http://daemonizer.de/prism54/prism54-fw/fw-usb/2.13.25.0.lm87.arm

modprobe -r p54usb 

modprobe p54usb 

ifconfig 

ifconfig up wlan0 

iwlist scan 
```

Luck? This sucks, dmesg says almost right, but close does not count.

----------

## pottzie

Still stays the same.

localhost pottzie # modprobe -r p54usb 

localhost pottzie # modprobe p54usb 

localhost pottzie # ifconfig 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:09:79:ab:28  

          inet addr:10.10.10.110  Bcast:10.10.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::211:9ff:fe79:ab28/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:115070 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:85942 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:158821925 (151.4 MiB)  TX bytes:7987233 (7.6 MiB)

          Interrupt:22 Base address:0x8000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:400 (400.0 B)  TX bytes:400 (400.0 B)

localhost pottzie # ifconfig up wlan0 

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

up: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device

localhost pottzie # iwlist scan 

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

----------

## DONAHUE

try a reboot to recycle p54common

this setup seems to be the best chance

----------

## pottzie

After reboot,

 " ifconfig up wlan0 

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

up: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"

----------

## DONAHUE

Either Belkin is electronically misidentifying the chipset, or a minor variation has not been picked up by the linux firmware packagers, or I do not know what's up (true).

see if the label on the dongle yields info:[quote] b) Identifying via FCC ID for the device. Most devices using radio frequencies usually have stickers/imprints identifying their rights for use. Most of these stickers/imprints will have FCC ID labelling on it which usually goes by the words "FCC ID: XXXXXXXXXXXX". The FCC has a website for one to enquire more information specifically for that device and this is also where it comes in handy for the alternative platform users whom wants to find out what sort of chipset is inside the device, etc without having to physically pull the device apart/open.

USB owners/users will find such labels on the physical device itself. It is normally a sticker that is on the outside of the physical device rather than the inside. Once the sticker/label has been found you will need to copy that information and enter it in onto FCC website: https://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas/reports/GenericSearch.cfm . Once the information has been entered in click "submit" and click on "detail" when the site presents a table. If your device has more than one entry in the table, look for the entry that has the words "original equipment" printed on the same line as "detail" and then click on "detail". Upon the next table presented by the site click on "internal photos", this word maybe slightly varied (i.e. shortened, capitalised) but the meaning should be the same. The site will then prompt you a pdf file in which you will need to examine the photos on the various pages and to see which chipset you have. USB second generation owners/users may find their device internal photos denoted as GW3887 printed on the physical chip itself.

Actually the government failed (surprise) to produce a result for a dongle I have. A google for FCC ID NOI W423B however did identify my chipset.

----------

## pottzie

Maybe I need another brand of wireless receiver!  I saw that section on the page you linked to, and thought that was going a ways over the top.

 Just for kicks, I happen to have three of those Belkins, thanks to Ebay.  So I plugged all three in and ran lsusb to see what happens.

 Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1a40:0101 TERMINUS TECHNOLOGY INC. USB-2.0 4-Port HUB

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 050d:7050 Belkin Components F5D7050 Wireless G Adapter v1000/v2000 [Intersil ISL3887]

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 050d:7050 Belkin Components F5D7050 Wireless G Adapter v1000/v2000 [Intersil ISL3887]

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 058f:6366 Alcor Micro Corp. Multi Flash Reader

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 050d:705a Belkin Components F5D7050 Wireless G Adapter v3000 [Ralink RT2573]

 But ifconfig and  ifconfig up wlan0 still show SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

Glad I'm connected by a hardwire.

----------

## DONAHUE

you can try menuconfig for no prism only ralink drivers instead for the rt2573:

 *Quote:*   

> --- Wireless LAN
> 
> < >   Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/Cardbus (DEPRECATED)  
> 
> < >   Softmac Prism54 support 
> ...

 recompile,recopy, ..

```
emerge rt73-firmware

nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
```

edit to:  *Quote:*   

> blacklist p54common
> 
> blacklist p54usb

 

```
modprobe rt73

reboot
```

 with the rt2573 dongle installed

```
ifconfig -a
```

check the interface is still wlan0

```
ifconfig wlan0 up
```

 etc

lsmod and dmesg | tail -40 changes might be interesting

BTW any difference in fcc id among the three? (if belkin did the required label)

----------

## DONAHUE

trying ubuntu or system rescue cd 2.0.1 or newer might be fun. (cable unplugged)

----------

## pottzie

Okay, I'm booted into an Ubuntu 64bit live cd, and posting this via wireless. I did a quick search to see which module was making the wireless work, looks like:

cfg80211              170293  2 rt2x00lib,mac80211

----------

## DONAHUE

this is with the one that claims rt2573 installed?

cfg80211 is being used by rt2x00lib and mac80211 , no sign of rt73?

could you post results of

```
lsmod 
```

 and 

```
dmesg | tail -50
```

 from ubuntu

----------

## pottzie

I just restarted the computer with the Ubuntu live cd and went with "Try Ubuntu." Then connected using Ubuntu's wireless/ Network Manager. What I listed was what showed up when I ran lsmod.

root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

binfmt_misc             7984  1 

dm_crypt               13381  0 

lp                     10201  0 

snd_intel8x0           31307  2 

snd_ac97_codec        125227  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                1474  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                89104  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

arc4                    1497  2 

rt73usb                24308  0 

crc_itu_t               1739  1 rt73usb

snd_seq_midi            5932  0 

snd_rawmidi            22207  1 snd_seq_midi

rt2500usb              19651  0 

rt2x00usb              11316  2 rt73usb,rt2500usb

snd_seq_midi_event      7291  1 snd_seq_midi

rt2x00lib              31575  3 rt73usb,rt2500usb,rt2x00usb

snd_seq                57512  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event

led_class               3393  1 rt2x00lib

mac80211              266657  2 rt2x00usb,rt2x00lib

snd_timer              23850  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq

snd_seq_device          6912  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq

ppdev                   6804  0 

snd                    64117  11 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device

psmouse                62080  0 

parport_pc             30086  1 

edac_core              46822  0 

cfg80211              170293  2 rt2x00lib,mac80211

soundcore               1240  1 snd

serio_raw               4910  0 

parport                37032  3 lp,ppdev,parport_pc

edac_mce_amd            9387  0 

shpchp                 34910  0 

i2c_nforce2             6155  0 

k8temp                  4064  0 

snd_page_alloc          8588  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

squashfs               27681  1 

aufs                  179029  4367 

nls_cp437               6375  1 

isofs                  34218  1 

dm_raid45              75026  0 

xor                     4709  1 dm_raid45

btrfs                 506518  0 

zlib_deflate           21866  1 btrfs

crc32c                  3007  1 

libcrc32c               1268  1 btrfs

nouveau               568848  2 

ttm                    68212  1 nouveau

drm_kms_helper         32836  1 nouveau

drm                   206161  4 nouveau,ttm,drm_kms_helper

i2c_algo_bit            6208  1 nouveau

floppy                 65299  0 

sata_nv                23770  1 

pata_amd               12050  1 

forcedeth              55649  0 

ramzswap               11551  0 

lzo_compress            2349  1 ramzswap

root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu#

----------

## pottzie

I spaced out the dmesg tail. Sorry.

http://pastebin.com/t1K9px5S

----------

## DONAHUE

looks like you should be able to use the one rt2573 dongle with gentoo.

plug in one of the intersil dongles and see how/what ubuntu does   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pottzie

They all work with Ubuntu. So maybe one of them will work with Gentoo? Gentoo keeps saying "firmware not loading," or something to that effect.

----------

## DONAHUE

using my Sun Apr 10, 2011 1:40 pm post for the rt2573 and it also fails?

if so could you retry it and post the lsmod and dmesg | tail -50 ?

----------

## pottzie

Sorry about the delay in replying to this, I've had a busy schedule. The kernel recompiled, and I added the  rt2573 to the kernel. When I reboot, iwconfig shows wlan1, but no EESID. When I try to connect wirelessly, it just shows "connecting," and doesn't finish, but there's a long pause before it shows "can't find server."

 wicd isn't shown under "internet" in the KDE menu. Where it went, I haven't a clue, it was there before I recompiled. Also, when I try to log into the Gentoo Forum, I keep getting looped back to the log-in screen. When I did the first reboot, KDE's "menu" was inoperative, that was fixed with the first reboot.

 Looks like progress, though, as the wireless doesn't complain about not having firmware. I haven't the foggiest about the other stuff, and I'm typing this from another computer.

----------

## DONAHUE

I'd suggest leaving wicd out and trying vanilla gentoo networking. Based on earlier posts you were mostly setup for gentoo style networking which will block wicd.  

```
iwlist scan
```

What does it show for the wireless interface?

Based on the wireless interface being wlan1:

```
nano /etc/portage/package.use
```

Edit to include:  *Quote:*   

> net-wireless/wpa_supplicant qt4

 This will provide wpa_gui for your desktop during the next step.

```
emerge wpa_supplicant ifplugd
```

 Ifplugd will set up so plugging in the ethernet cable will start and use eth0. Unplugging the cable will start and use wlan1.

```
nano /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

Edit to: *Quote:*   

> ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
> 
> update_config=1
> 
> ap_scan=1

 Set wifi globals.

```
nano /etc/conf.d/net
```

Edit to: *Quote:*   

> modules_wlan1="wpa_supplicant"
> 
> wpa_supplicant_wlan1="-Dwext"
> 
> wpa_timeout_wlan1=15
> ...

 

```
cd /etc/init.d/

ln -s net.lo net.eth0

ln -s net.lo net.wlan1

ls -l net*
```

 Check for: *Quote:*   

>  net.eth0 -> net.lo
> 
> net.wlan1 -> net.lo

  To link the the interfaces to the startup script.

```
rc-update add net.eth0 add default

rc-update add net.wlan1 add default

reboot
```

when back up and in the GUI, in a terminal: 

```
wpa_gui
```

Exciting WPA_GUI slideshow

----------

## pottzie

The rc-updates say "add is not a valid run-level."

----------

## DONAHUE

 *pottzie wrote:*   

> The rc-updates say "add is not a valid run-level."

 

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default 

rc-update add net.eth1 default 

reboot
```

Mumbling to self, taking fish pills (brain food), ...

----------

## pottzie

After reboot, still the same. wpa gui doesn't show anything when I scan. And it doesn't show anything like "no networks found,' it just doesn't have anything happen when I try to scan. ifconfig shows eth0 and lo, iwconfig shows wlan1 with no address given to it.  Also I still have this goofy thing where I can't log in to Gentoo Forums. When I enter my info, the page just shows "send," then redirects me right back to the log-in page.

----------

## DONAHUE

```
iwlist scan
```

output for eth1?? feel free to delete the mac address.

when wpa_gui came up did eth1 appear versus Adapter:?

----------

## pottzie

eth1 never shows, just lo, sit0,eth0 and wlan1.  wpa gui didn't show anything...period.

----------

## DONAHUE

I've edited my Tue Apr 12, 2011 8:31 pm post to use wlan1 instead of eth1. More fish pills needed. If you used any of my bogus eth1's you should redo to wlan 1.

is there an iwlist scan output for wlan1?

which should have shown up as wlan0, BTW.

does /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules contain a rule for wlan0?

----------

## pottzie

Looks REAL good! iwlist scan shows scan completed,Cell 01 with an address,channel, ESSID, then several IE's. When I open the wpa gui, it sees both routers that I have. My problem from this point may be understanding wpa! It sees the routers, but after the second screen "scan," what do I need to do to tell wpa that I want to use or connect to that router? The "scan results" window shows my router, but I don't see where to go from there.

 Still having to post from another computer, &*@$%! log-in!  Otherwise I'd copy results.

----------

## DONAHUE

double click your choice in the scan window

that's the problem with too many routers, with 1 it just connects

Exciting WPA_GUI slideshow Should have caption saying that

lower left inch of slide show has a speed control

I had a login problem a while ago and sent a personal message to a moderator, I used d2_racing, and it got cured.

----------

## pottzie

Got it! And it logged into the forum to boot!  I'm posting this from the wireless......yippee!

----------

## DONAHUE

Wahoo!! 

If you are still interested ubuntu, an intersil dongle, lsmod, dmesg | tail -100 might educate us further

----------

